# wireless keeps disconnecting when phone rings



## zer0_c00l

ok every time my cordless phone rings my wireless setup crashes..is there any setting that can change this im a total network wireless noob any help would be great ...thanks its a belkin router and this wouldnt be a problem but its my wifes setup and usuallu crashes her games besides that its really stable and fast


----------



## sg1

Are you using microfilters? and how many phones do you have connected to the phoneline in your house(you have to be carefull not to exceed the REN value of the line) also cordless phones work on a very similar frequency to wireless setups(2.4GHz) in UK anyway(interference)


----------



## zer0_c00l

i have two cordless phones and no filter


----------



## sg1

well I would start by adding a microfilter to every phone outlet in the house and maybe moving the cordless phone away from router if near to it . let us know what happens


----------



## zer0_c00l

where can i get a microfilter? and even the phone downstairs does it  to my connection..just a g router and it took me forever to figure out what was doing it lol...after finally reading thje directions month after installation lol


----------



## jdbennet

its got nothing to do with microsfilters

i work in an electronics shop selling cordles phones, tv senders, and wireless routers.

They all operate usually on the same frequency 2.4ghz. Its gonna cause problems. No way to fix it unless you want to spend a LOT of money, and sacrifice some speed, by going to a 5ghz technology like wireless a


----------



## zer0_c00l

so out goes the cordless phones then   ohh and thanks for the replies guys


----------



## jdbennet

yeah those sky-eye things that let you watch tv upstairs when the box is downstairs, they also interfere


----------



## sg1

I have two cordless phones and a wireless router and they all play happy together because they're NOT near to each other(router and base units) so there goes your theory JDbennet it *has* got to do with microfilters because they keep the phone side of the line clear from the internet side and the fact it keeps happening when the phone rings makes this a *real* possibility for the cause/issues being seen. So getting microfilters on all used phone outlets(including the one that shares the internet *IS* the way forward


----------



## jdbennet

no its not to do with microfilters because i had the same problem and i have CABLE broadband (no phone line therefore no microfilters) and every time the phone rang i would get interference with my wireless


----------



## sg1

and so therefore it's a case of moving the base units of the cordless phones, because mine work fine with my router setup


----------



## Adam135

Do you have any devices connected via an cable (Ethernet/Coxal)? Or is it just your wireless that goes?

jdbennet is right anything on a 2.4ghz frequency will intrupt the signal. I have had a cheap cordless phone that cut out my wireless but not the internet. Needless to say that went. 

Diffrent cordless phones *can *use diffrent frequencys.

EDIT: Look here Clicky


----------



## sg1

Adam135 said:


> jdbennet is right anything on a 2.4ghz frequency will intrupt the signal.http://www.dectweb.com/News&Views/Features/0302RTX.htm


Only after I mentioned it *first*

Anyway , there are quite a few varibles which need to be considered with wireless connection issues and it looks like this one is close to being nailed on the head, so an update from the OP would be good right about now!!(if we haven't confused him already lol)


----------



## Adam135

Ops sorry didn't see that one. 

zer0_c00l - I am not familiar with the states so bare with me. Do you have DSL or Cable?

Is it your Wireless or your Internet connection that is being interrupted when the phone rings?

EDIT- Thinking about it, the phone transmits that same frequency (2.4ghz) constantly so why would it only cut off when it rings? zer0_c00l is your wireless signal generally weak or good?


----------



## johnb35

Most routers have an option to where you can change the wireless channel.  Find the best channel that doesn't lose the signal as often.  Look in your router setup options.


----------



## sg1

Adam135 said:


> EDIT- Thinking about it, the phone transmits that same frequency (2.4ghz) constantly so why would it only cut off when it rings?


Hmmmm   maybe the SLAVE base unit near to the router is only RECIEVING a signal until the MASTER/MAIN base unit rings and then it starts TRANSMITTING back to the master base unit until the call is ended?


----------



## zer0_c00l

Adam135 said:


> Ops sorry didn't see that one.
> 
> zer0_c00l - I am not familiar with the states so bare with me. Do you have DSL or Cable?
> 
> Is it your Wireless or your Internet connection that is being interrupted when the phone rings?
> 
> EDIT- Thinking about it, the phone transmits that same frequency (2.4ghz) constantly so why would it only cut off when it rings? zer0_c00l is your wireless signal generally weak or good?



just the wireless goes out..my cable  is fine on my main pc


----------



## Scorpian

I have a similar problem to zero cool.

Every time the phone rings or I make a call, the internet stops working. This hasn't always happened and only started a few weeks ago.

I have a Belkin F5D7633uk4A Wireless Router which I've had for a few months now and Siemens S150 Cordless Phones. The router and the phones are connected through the filter that came with the router, and I've tried with other filters and still get the same problem.

I lose connection on everything that is connected regardless of whether or not it is wired or wireless.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Adam135

Point SG1

Sounds like what SG1, jdbennet and I have said interference. Try unplugging the cordless phones and attach a cheap corded on if you have one, and then receive a call. Other than that you could change upgrade to the "A" band (802.11A) that operates on a 5.0 GHz frequency or wait for the "y" (802.11Y) band.


----------



## Scorpian

I tried changing to a corded phone and I still have the same problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## Adam135

Is it the exact same problem? Just the wireless not the internet? If it was the internet I would say a micro filter. The only other thing I can think of is the amount of "noise" in the line cuts the wireless???? Don't know really if that is possible. 

One Idea is to do what johnb35 said -



> Most routers have an option to where you can change the wireless channel. Find the best channel that doesn't lose the signal as often. Look in your router setup options.


----------



## Scorpian

The problem is the same whether or not I use my Corded or Cordless phone and I've tried changing the filters.

I unplugged the phones and rang my house, and the connectiong still went down, so I think it might be to do with my line, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jdbennet

call your telephone provider and get an engineer out


----------



## Scorpian

It seems that the problem was with my router. I tried using an old Netgear router I had lying around and there was no trouble when the phone rang.

Needless to say the Belkin's being returned.

Thanks for the help.


----------

